# Vintage Halloween Yankee Candles



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I think 2 of these are older, but not sure of the third. None of these have ever been burned, with "Halloween" being the largest size (25 oz), "Trick or Treat" with the single pumpkin the medium, and the last one with 2 pumpkins is the smallest (3.5 oz). I might be off on the exact size. Which ones do you have to show? I really don't know how far back that Yankee made the Halloween candles, but I would be interested to know. And they all smell as good as the day they were purchased.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know the years, but I know that the black band "Halloween" candle is pretty sought after. There's some way to determine the pour dates by looking at the codes on the bottom but I don't know what it is. Hopefully somebody on here does


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I read that on the boards here. I think it goes back quite a few years. Good thing I told my wife not to burn it!


----------



## pinkie1205 (Jul 29, 2012)

Can you still buy the Halloween candle ?


----------



## girlwiththeghost (Jul 7, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the black band Halloween candle was going for almost $500.00 on EBay, so you might want to keep onto that beauty, especially since it's extremely rare.

Pinkie1205, you can buy the Halloween candle, but again, it's really rare and can cost you a fine penny. YC is coming out with 'Happy Halloween' this year which is the black licorice scent.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

$500.00 for a single candle!? Wow!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

$500? Man...I did some searching and can't find a single one of the "Halloween" candles anywhere on the web. From what I've read, it might be one of the first scents they put out, and certainly seems to be the cream of the crop for Halloween candles. I wish we would have bought 100 of them years ago.


----------



## pinkie1205 (Jul 29, 2012)

What does it smell like?

I was just wondering if they still made the Halloween scent. Maybe they are trying to dupe it with the Happy Halloween? Ugh I hate black licorice.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, it has that darker scent, for lack of a better word... But it's not quite black licorice either. I'll have to give it a fresh whiff and report my findings.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

pinkie1205 said:


> What does it smell like?
> 
> I was just wondering if they still made the Halloween scent. Maybe they are trying to dupe it with the Happy Halloween? Ugh I hate black licorice.



I think this years Happy Halloween candle is adorable but I did not buy it because I don't like the black licorice scent. Some years back, at least 6 or 7 years ago, they had a ceramic pumpkin candle with pumpkin pie inside. I love that candle. I still have it. It kind of looked like this one but without the greenery going doing the side and not as tall, more wide than this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Vkisk4s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1288


I also loved the spiced pumpkin farmers market candles from several years ago. Still have that one as well. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...6?pt=Candles&hash=item27ca7e0536#ht_500wt_948


Loved both of these candles and I wish YC would do more like them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought Witches Brew this year, mostly for the skull on the jar, & didn't realize the scent was going to be patchouli. I HATE patchouli so I know I won't be burning that one. I hope it goes up in value like that Halloween scented one!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I have several of the large jars from years ago called _Wicked_ they were patchouli scented. The Black Band Halloween candle is I believe the very first Halloween candle they ever had. There is another black band one with a black cat on it. I LOVE the patchouli scent it is the official scent of Halloween for me (along with black plastic and fog juice) I bought the Halloween candle this year cause I love the way the jar looks and I'm a huge fan of black cats.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

$500 i'd sell that sucker and go on a halloween shopping spree~!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It's tempting to sell that candle, but at that price, I know I would never buy one again. It's a tough call, but I'll stick with keeping it I guess. Now, if it's worth over a thousand...


----------



## chuckym70 (May 6, 2015)

Paul Melniczek said:


> View attachment 119517
> View attachment 119518
> I think 2 of these are older, but not sure of the third. None of these have ever been burned, with "Halloween" being the largest size (25 oz), "Trick or Treat" with the single pumpkin the medium, and the last one with 2 pumpkins is the smallest (3.5 oz). I might be off on the exact size. Which ones do you have to show? I really don't know how far back that Yankee made the Halloween candles, but I would be interested to know. And they all smell as good as the day they were purchased.
> 
> View attachment 119516


Hi. I have completed the Yankee Candle Halloween collection and posted them in instagram. Let me know if you are still interested in this topic


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

chuckym70 said:


> Hi. I have completed the Yankee Candle Halloween collection and posted them in instagram. Let me know if you are still interested in this topic


You did notice that last post was in 2012, didn't you? Still might be relevant but just an FYI in case you didn't.


----------

